# Is my OEM oil pump enough?



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

OK I've got a rb30 built and ready to be run-in.
Rotating assembly balanced
Rev limit 7000rpm
Crank collar on

Brand new OEM rb26 Nissan oilpump on (Not N1).

Lots of people tell me to get an aftermarket one.

Then I see Rips rb30 using stock rb25 oilpumps and not breaking them.

What do you guys reckon, stick with the OEM or take the engine out again to fit aftermarket oil pump.

p/s If it matters, running a T04R turbine, aiming to push around 1.6bar ~ 550-600whp.

Mucho gracias!


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

I think at 7000rpm you would be fine.....It's revs and the lack of a collar that kills pumps.


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

hey man, you should give this article a thorough read: The Skylife: Real Problem with RB26 Oil Pump

Theres a LOT of good evidence in there, and it will show you how to measure your collar and oil pump to determine if it will be dangerous or not.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Very interesting article. If it's conclusions are correct then it would explain some of the issues people have with oil-pumps.

To my mind if you are running 'normal' revs on a roadcar then the stock oil pump _should_ be fine. If the effectiveness of the pump is compromised then this would explain why it isn't up to the job.


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

Cheers, I think I'll keep the revs down.

Would an aftermarket oil pressure sensor and gauge help as well?

Aren't the stock ones rubbish? Esp since the car is 20 years old?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Personally, I'd still change it, But if the revs are low....Better chance it will be OK


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

People abuse the limits of the oil pumps, thats why it fails haha.


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

archaeic_bloke said:


> hey man, you should give this article a thorough read: The Skylife: Real Problem with RB26 Oil Pump
> 
> 
> Theres a LOT of good evidence in there, and it will show you how to measure your collar and oil pump to determine if it will be dangerous or not.



Very good read that mate!


----------



## snistr33 (Feb 22, 2011)

I'd still upgrade for peace of mind to at least a n1 pump


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I'd say don't trust the stock oil pump, an upgrade is quite essentianlly important for a tuned RB26 unit. The stock oil pump at some point will give up and it aint worth the hassle and the cost of the damage.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Stick with stock used over a new N1 any day of the week.

Stick with stock used unless you are willing to go straight to Nitto or Tomei.

I've got several 10 second stock internal RB30s that were built with stock used oil pumps, and 5-7 years later still no oil pump issues with any of them.

Robbie.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Just read that article and although some of the peoples opinions have some truth to it (in my opinion) they have still missed the "key" to the whole deal.

You can measure the clearance between drives and gears on the bench till the cows come home but its what happens on any given engine that counts and not all are exactly the same.

Rob.


----------

